# Schutzhütten-Karte



## puremalt (6. Februar 2020)

Hi, ich beteilige mich an einem Projekt, dass Schutzhütten in einer Karte darstellt: outdoor-karte.de
Wer mich dabei unterstützen möchte, der kann mir Daten zu Schutzhütten schicken, also Foto, Art der Hütte (geschlossen, halboffen, nur Überdachung), Ausstattung (Grillstelle, Feuerstelle, Mülleimer, Bänke, Tische), eventuell Name der Hütte und natürlich die Lage. Man kann sich natürlich auch selbst registrieren und beteiligen. 
In der outdoor-karte sind viele Hütten schon provisorisch eingetragen, aber erst durch eine Bestätigung durch Eintrag von den genannten Daten wird das Ganze konkret. Das Projekt sieht sich als Ergänzung zu Openstreetmap, ist aber davon getrennt, weil OSM weniger Attribute und vor allem nur eingeschränkt Fotos ermöglicht.


----------



## Dämon__ (6. Februar 2020)

Martin du alter Haudegen, wieso sind die Hütten so interessant? Biergärten sind doch viel besser  
wenn dir was aus dem Raum Hochwald fehlt mach ich das gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (6. Februar 2020)

Hey Chris, für Biergärten braucht ein Biker keine Karte, oder? Wer die in seiner Region nicht kennt, sollte besser das Hobby wechseln, zu Halma oder sonst was. Die Hütten sind für die interessant, die sich neuerdings Bikepacker oder (noch bekloppter) Overnighter nennen. Und ja, das sind idiotische Bezeichnungen. Aber ich gestehe, auch einer von denen zu sein, allerdings war ich das (also Bikepacker, nicht bekloppt, das war ich schon immer) schon lange bevor das ganze ein Hype wurde und sich jeder Halma-Spieler ein Gravelbike kaufte. Und weil ich gern mit Karten zu tun habe, beteilige ich mich an dem Projekt. Also her mit den Hochwald-Hütten.


----------



## imkreisdreher (6. Februar 2020)

Coole Sache. Ist das ein Projekt von dir?
Darf ich da mal anmerken, dass die Auswahl der Form der Hütte etwas eingeschränkt ist?
Wie funktioniert das Prüfen? Hab grad mal eine Hütte beschrieben, warum ist das nicht gleich sichtbar?
Taugt die Karte auch in den Alpen?


----------



## puremalt (6. Februar 2020)

Nein, kein Projekt von mir, ich habe es auch erst diese Woche entdeckt. Neueinträge werden vom Inhaber der Seite reviewt und dann produktiv geschaltet. Der Inhaber ist offen für Vorschläge und Fragen, also schreib ihm einfach. Mailadresse siehe Impressum


----------



## imkreisdreher (6. Februar 2020)

Hab grad noch gemerkt, dass man in die normale Karte keine neue Hütte eintragen kann. Dafür muss man dann im speziellen Fenster in einer Google-Karte nochmal suchen und das ohne Suchfunktion, das ist Mist. Oder hab ich mich zu doof angestellt?


----------



## puremalt (7. Februar 2020)

Nein, das ist glaub ich so. Man muss bedenken, dass das ein kleines privates Projekt ist und ausserdem noch im Aufbau. Da sollte man etwas Nachsicht mit den Funktionen haben.


----------



## Bausparfuchs (16. Juni 2020)

Ich vermisse die Hütten in Frankreich. Auch eine, die ich gerade mit Bild hinzu gefügt hatte (Spicherer Höhe). Taucht in der Karte nicht auf.


----------



## puremalt (16. Juni 2020)

Warte mal ab, neue Einträge müssen vom Eigner der Seite erst freigegeben werden. Du kannst ihn auch gerne selbst anschreiben und Vorschläge machen, der ist unkompliziert.


----------



## Bausparfuchs (16. Juni 2020)

Ja ich hab schon mit ihm geschrieben, ist alles gut.


----------



## Klinger (11. August 2020)

Jo's Hüttenliste: Kartenansicht
		


...oder so.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

